
A more complicated Web - danyork
https://christianheilmann.com/2019/01/15/a-more-complicated-web/
======
danyork
This post captures so many of the thoughts I've had about how it is NOT a
simple answer of "going back to self-publishing on our own websites", because
the nature of running websites is no where near as simple as it was. I have
continued to write on my own blogs since 2005 ... but with all the ever-
present security issues - and the need to do constant updates to my
servers/vms, it's hard to keep up. The siren call of simple, centralized
systems that take care of all of that for you is indeed a strong call!

